# My dog is eating my house!



## RKA (Sep 20, 2010)

I pretty much lost it when I got home last night...and still haven't cooled off. Chili is just shy of a year old now...he's been crated when we're not home and we have dog walkers coming twice a day to let him out and burn off some energy. Previously he's chewed on the baseboard molding in two areas of the kitchen and laundry area, but it's been a long time since he's done any damage, so last week we decided to leave him outside the crate and see how it goes. 3 times in the last 2 weeks he's been chowing down on a corner piece of baseboard molding (same one he's been going after previously). It seems to only happen when we're not home. So the other night I put some chili paste on it to deter him (bitter apple did nothing - in fact the damage was arguably worse after I put bitter apple on it). Well, the chili paste did the trick, but he found himself another corner to chomp on instead. 

Aside from this nasty habit that I can't seem to break, he seems to be doing fine. He's very relaxed, mostly sleeping while we're away and only gets up and paces when he knows it's almost time for someone to come in the door (he knows the schedule). He does have 2 soft toys and a hard chew toy available...but generally he won't play with them unless we're around, at which point he's all about playing with his toys!

So for now he's back in the crate indefinitely, but at some point I have to find a way to deter this affinity with the baseboards (the wall damage looks to be mostly collateral). Any ideas, suggestions, help, or heck, even sympathy if you can give me a sign of hope that this will end?


----------



## RKA (Sep 20, 2010)

One related behavior he has been doing since he was a puppy is chewing on wooden sticks in the yard. Maybe there is something about the consistency of wood that he really likes? Out in the yard, he'll usually play fetch for 5-10 minutes, then he starts wandering around and picking up sticks. At that point it's a game of keep away for him, and we won't play. We go inside and 2 minutes later (after he had his fun with the sticks) he's sitting at the door. He doesn't seem to be learning anything when we stop playtime (he is getting his reward afterall...the sticks). So from now on he won't be off leash anymore, he'll be on a training lead so we can reel him in, remove the sticks and take him in immediately. I doubt that will have much of an impact on him though...I've done this before when I had him on a training lead when we first started working off leash with him. I just don't want to encourage the behavior in any way since it's clearly a problem inside the house.


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

Titus was still eating on stuff until he was 2 yrs old and he did that,only,at night when we were home so he had to be crated.During the day,he touched nothing and was free to roam around,in the house so go & figure!!.
The day,he turned 2,he stopped and was never put back into a crate.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Ugh. Sorry to hear about your baseboards. My childhood puppy destroyed every single kitchen chair in our house by chewing on the rungs. I feel for you...

I agree he has to be back in the crate for now when you're not home. The only way to discourage the behavior is to catch him in the act, say no, and re-direct the chewing to something acceptable. Does he do it when you're there? I also wonder if there is something else you could spray on the baseboards, since bitter apple didn't work. I can't imagine you want chili paste all over them! 

I'm also just thinking, is it ONE specific area that he is chewing? Is there any way to block his access to that one corner? It may be that he goes back to it because it already has his scent on it, he's chewed it down somewhat...? I don't know. I'm sort of grasping at straws. 

My dog eats sticks, too - I say in her nearly 11 years of life, she has consumed an entire tree. I know it can't possibly be good for her, and I try to limit her intake, but man, she LOVES them. Little twigs and bark are like manna from heaven to her.


----------



## BajaOklahoma (Sep 27, 2009)

Bennett was a wall board/baseboard chewer until age 2ish.
My husband became very adapt at fixing the wall board so it wasn't visible.
We had the wallboard in that area replaced 3 years ago. Now that Ben is gone, Banker has taken over the wall board chewing. We've been blocking it off, which helps.

Good luck! I'll be watching this thread for ideas.


----------



## Shalva (Jul 16, 2008)

Kaelyn is 9 .... Shalva is 7..... Cuinn is 10.... periodically I decide to not crate them if I am going out for an hour or two... and they blow it every time.... 

I say this all the time... I wish they understood that if they just behaved while we were gone they could stay out... but they don't... so they are crated... I am fairly certain that natalie will be allowed out someday (that and there is no crate big enough) .... Meir, Emmett and Connor are out during the day... 

crates save your house and prevent your dog from harming themselves... if she is fine in her crate then just crate her... it bothers you more than it does her 
s


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Shalva said:


> Kaelyn is 9 .... Shalva is 7..... Cuinn is 10.... periodically I decide to not crate them if I am going out for an hour or two... and they blow it every time....
> 
> I say this all the time... I wish they understood that if they just behaved while we were gone they could stay out... but they don't... so they are crated... I am fairly certain that natalie will be allowed out someday (that and there is no crate big enough) .... Meir, Emmett and Connor are out during the day...
> 
> ...


I would add to that as somebody who didn't crate, but did limit pups to one thoroughly dog proofed room (kitchen for first 3, bedroom for last guy)....

....

....

... I've never had a dog chew on the walls. :no:

But Jacks chewed on some of my shoes (he chewed on the high heels) and some of the expensive hardbound books I had around my room. And as I discovered recently, some of my paperbacks are missing the front cover and a couple chapters thanks to a large bookworm... :doh:

He doesn't do any of that anymore. And isn't even much of a chewer. So there is hope.


----------



## ActionJackson (Oct 25, 2010)

RKA said:


> I pretty much lost it when I got home last night...and still haven't cooled off. Chili is just shy of a year old now...he's been crated when we're not home and we have dog walkers coming twice a day to let him out and burn off some energy. Previously he's chewed on the baseboard molding in two areas of the kitchen and laundry area, but it's been a long time since he's done any damage, so last week we decided to leave him outside the crate and see how it goes. 3 times in the last 2 weeks he's been chowing down on a corner piece of baseboard molding (same one he's been going after previously). It seems to only happen when we're not home. So the other night I put some chili paste on it to deter him (bitter apple did nothing - in fact the damage was arguably worse after I put bitter apple on it). Well, the chili paste did the trick, but he found himself another corner to chomp on instead.
> 
> Aside from this nasty habit that I can't seem to break, he seems to be doing fine. He's very relaxed, mostly sleeping while we're away and only gets up and paces when he knows it's almost time for someone to come in the door (he knows the schedule). He does have 2 soft toys and a hard chew toy available...but generally he won't play with them unless we're around, at which point he's all about playing with his toys!
> 
> So for now he's back in the crate indefinitely, but at some point I have to find a way to deter this affinity with the baseboards (the wall damage looks to be mostly collateral). Any ideas, suggestions, help, or heck, even sympathy if you can give me a sign of hope that this will end?


 
RKA I share you feelings and I am in the same boat, especially since we are both members of August 2010 Puppies.

We haven't let Jackson be out of the crate while we are out yet. Just can't trust him. I will leave him by himself when I am in the shower, or if I'm going out for 15 minutes or so. But we've never left him out long-term (more than a half hour). He has taken a liking to the corners of the coffee table and there is no rhyme or reason to when he decides to try and chew on them.

Same thing with the dining room rug - every once in a while, it will catch his eye and he will decide to try and chew it.

I truly believe he does this because he wants exercise or some other kind of stimulation. But if we aren't home to stop him, it could be a catastrophe.

@Shalva - could not agree with you more! Not only does the crate protect my house, more importantly it protects my dog! Jackson is usually crated for about 3 hours in the am, and 3 hours in the pm. Gets a walk at 6 am, Noon, 4pm, and 8pm. I used to feel bad crating him but I know now that it's for his protection.

and same thing here, Jackson just blows it every time. If he's going to chew on things when we are home, how can we trust him to be by himself? 

***EDIT*** I should clarify that 90% of the time, Jackson is fine. I'm sure that's the case for you guys too....the time spent chewing on things is such a small part of the day. It's usually those days where it's really hot, or raining, when he doesn't get his walking in....about 7 or 8pm he will start to chew the table.


----------



## Sweet Summer Time (Nov 24, 2010)

My dog eats sticks, too - I say in her nearly 11 years of life, she has consumed an entire tree. I know it can't possibly be good for her, and I try to limit her intake, but man, she LOVES them. Little twigs and bark are like manna from heaven to her.[/QUOTE]

Too funny! My dog is the same way, you would think she doesn't get fed as many sticks that she trys to ingest! 
My dog Summer is almost 1 year old and has had free roam of the house while at work since around 7 months old. She has done pretty well. Had a week phase where she wanted to chew the corner off every area rug, so I picked those up. Just recently she has started the chewing on the trim on the door. It's right where she lays on the cool tiles, and I think she gets bored and too lazy to go get a chew toy. The more exercise she gets and energy used during the week definently makes a difference with her behavior!


----------



## goldenboy2010 (Nov 23, 2010)

Wow RKA, your dog and mine must have been separated at birth. My dog is about 14 months now and loves sticks and baseboards still. He chewed most of the baseboard and door trim in our laundry room which didn't really bother us because its the laundry room. He has also chewed parts of the baseboard in our living room but we were planning on redoing it anyway. When we are not home, he stays in a pen. Bitter apple doesn't work for us either. I tried cayenne pepper once and he loved it. 

As for the sticks, I am finding lately he will grab a stick then get bored after a minute or so of chewing. I think this is because we stopped trying to get them out of his mouth. If he gets a reaction, then he will keep doing it and think we are playing with him. I only take it out of his mouth when the stick is pointing straight down in his mouth, I fear he will poke a hole in his throat! 

I'm waiting for him to grow up...one day we will wish they were puppies again. Perhaps.


----------



## ActionJackson (Oct 25, 2010)

Sweet Summer Time said:


> Too funny! My dog is the same way, you would think she doesn't get fed as many sticks that she trys to ingest!
> My dog Summer is almost 1 year old and has had free roam of the house while at work since around 7 months old. She has done pretty well. Had a week phase where she wanted to chew the corner off every area rug, so I picked those up. Just recently she has started the chewing on the trim on the door. It's right where she lays on the cool tiles, and I think she gets bored and too lazy to go get a chew toy. The more exercise she gets and energy used during the week definently makes a difference with her behavior!


Yeah I think ADHD is a breed standard! Jackson will be chewing his marrow bone, he's in heaven, then all of a sudden he'll look to his left....ooooh hey look - a rug, that looks good, nomnomnomnomnomnom :doh:


----------



## WLR (May 11, 2008)

Baseboard flavored meaty bones?


----------



## ActionJackson (Oct 25, 2010)

WLR said:


> Baseboard flavored meaty bones?


meaty flavored baseboard


----------



## WLR (May 11, 2008)

My dog eats sticks, too - I say in her nearly 11 years of life, she has consumed an entire tree. I know it can't possibly be good for her, and I try to limit her intake, but man, she LOVES them. Little twigs and bark are like manna from heaven to her.[/QUOTE]
========================================================
Perhaps you should change her name to Chipper, 
as in Wood Chipper. :uhoh:
Oh, and my Piper has been no angel either.
I have an entire collection of things she has munched including 
a can of tuna that *was* intact when I left it on the counter.
(See the posting of "When Piper wants Tuna")
Now after 3 years she has begun to correct her erronous ways, 
but now Paco the Feist is taking over the title of Master Muncher, his first target of 
major value being my passport, which I did save.


----------



## Deb_Bayne (Mar 18, 2011)

Bayne likes to eat his blankets, he has one chewed with a huge hole in the center and the second he's working on the edges... these are old blankets that I took the silky liner off the ends and all the threads. Can this be harmful? Make him constipated? I give him 3 tablespoons of frozen pumpkin everyday.


----------



## Blondie (Oct 10, 2009)

Didn't start weaning Maggie from her crate comfortably, until around 16 months old. She's going to be 20 months old in 5 days. She does really well confined to a coupld of rooms with gates up to keep her out of the rooms off limits. Not a destructive chewer, but if she finds a sock, could end up in trouble, sick or both.


----------



## RKA (Sep 20, 2010)

Sorry...I just needed to stop thinking about it yesterday.

@Sweet Girl - yes, it was just one corner he was interested in UNTIL I slathered the chili paste on it. That's when he found a NEW corner. :doh: Oh, and while he was chewing on the old corner, I DID catch him in the act. Checked the web cam on my phone one day as I pulled in the driveway and he was going to town on that corner. I snuck in the side door, tip toed to the inside door of the laundry room (10 feet from where he was chewing) and as soon as I opened the door he got a scolding. I think he knows we don't like it, but when we're not home, that baseboard is just too appealing and nobody is around to discourage it.

@ Blondie We do have him pen'd off in the laundry area and kitchen because (gates and barricades when gates won't do) it's largely puppy proof and we don't leave things lying around that he can ingest. I was hoping that would be sufficient for the next year until he "grew up" but I think I need to deal with the fact that he's going to be in the crate for a while. And trust me, he's not the biggest fan. He does seem more relaxed when he stays home and has free reign of the kitchen and laundry areas. 

There is definitely a lack of mental stimulation at play here...that's one of the only reasons we still have dog walkers coming to the house twice a day. I was planning on cutting that back to once a day once he's out of the crate, but that sounds like a bad idea. Watching him right now, he'll sleep for stretches at a time, but he'll also be awake just looking around kinda bored. He doesn't sleep as much as most dogs do, so if he's not sleeping, then he's looking for something to do...trouble isn't far behind at this age.

@goldenboy2010 I only wish he was a 10 pounder.  The stage he's at now ain't cute and it was the part I feared the most when we decided to get him. I remember going through this with my last golden when I was in high school many years ago. At that time we didn't know any better, didn't know a thing about crating, and we just lived with the fallout. If my baseboards were old and in need of replacing, I'd probably be taking this in stride, but they were relatively new and I'd rather spend a weekend playing with chili instead of repairing the destruction. 

@ Deb Bayne I'd definitely keep that blanket away from him if he's capable of eating chunks of the blanket. They can cause an obstruction if he swallows enough in one sitting or it can get lodged in his digestive system and build up over time. Small hard objects tend to work their way through with little drama as long as they aren't sharp, but things like blankets, yarn, socks, etc. can be scary.


----------



## Deb_Bayne (Mar 18, 2011)

Thanks, Bayne is now going through blanket withdrawl. Finding other things safer for him to chew on and benefit from. 

BTW, Bayne is crated anytime we're not home, we have two cats and I just don't trust them alone. We have one cat I swear is an instigator and loves to see Bayne scolded, so now we watch closely to see who started the whole incidents. LOL


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Shalva said:


> crates save your house and prevent your dog from harming themselves.... it bothers you more than it does her
> s


This, from Shalva, is such sound advice. My first dog was a wonderful boy, but every once in a while he would get bored when I was gone and chew a child's toy. I figured every once in a while was no big deal and as he got older he was rarely, if ever crated. 

I'll always regret that I didn't maintain stricter standards, because it cost my sweet Wesley dog his life. He was 10 years old when he ingested an entire stuffed animal, it shut down his system and killed him, there was nothing they could do. Needless to say, it broke my heart. My dogs will always be crated unless they are totally reliable. It's just not worth the risk to me. Please crate your dog.


----------



## Taz Monkey (Feb 25, 2007)

Just shy of a year old, to me, is till very much a puppy. There's no way I would have left either of my 2 bigger dogs out of a crate at a year. I would keep him crated for a while longer, and discourage him every time he goes near the wood trim.


----------

